# Enginehistory.org seems to down.



## swampyankee (May 29, 2020)

I was trying to get to the AEHS website, enginehistory.org and got a page indicating the site was no longer active. I checked with Enginehistory.org Down or Just Me ? and it's listed as "parked."

This is very sad, and rather sudden. Does anyone have any knowledge about what may have happened?


----------



## Snowygrouch (May 29, 2020)

swampyankee said:


> Does anyone have any knowledge about what may have happened?



I very much doubt its permanent as I was chatting with one of the Admins for it about 2 weeks ago about the text for a notice on AEHS website to talk
about my new book.

I`d be absolutely flabbergasted if it was permanently down.


----------



## kmccutcheon (May 29, 2020)

swampyankee said:


> I was trying to get to the AEHS website, enginehistory.org and got a page indicating the site was no longer active. I checked with Enginehistory.org Down or Just Me ? and it's listed as "parked."
> 
> This is very sad, and rather sudden. Does anyone have any knowledge about what may have happened?



On early Thursday morning, 28 May 2020, the enginehistory.org web host had a power failure that damaged some hardware. The web host has been working on getting the site up ever since. Although no ETA has been announced, I am confident, from prior experience, that the technicians will have the site operational as soon as they can.

Kimble D. McCutcheon
President
Aircraft Engine Historical Society, Inc.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
7 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Buster01 (Jun 4, 2020)

The site is up and running now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

